# Almond Milk



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

I bough some almond milk. I bet it's sweetened because it tastes like diluted condensed milk. Good on cereal, though. Anyone else had almond milk? What do you use it for?


----------



## Catlady (Oct 24, 2019)

It seems to be the rage, I've seen lots of recipes that call for it.  It's a vegan's alternative to cow milk, you use it the same way.  I prefer soy milk but one of these days will try the almond milk just for curiosity's sake.  Soy milk is used for babies if they develop an allergy to cow milk.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2019)

debodun said:


> I bough some almond milk. I bet it's sweetened because it tastes like diluted condensed milk. Good on cereal, though. Anyone else had almond milk? What do you use it for?


Check to see if you bought vanilla almond milk.  Also what the calorie count is.  Plain unsweetened almond milk is 30 calories per 8 oz.  

I use almond milk as a dairy milk replacement. I


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Yes, it is the store brand almond flavored and it's 80 calories per 8 oz.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 24, 2019)

I buy unsweetened vanilla-flavored almond milk 30 calories per 8oz and only 1 carb.

I use it on cereal.

I started buying it because it has so few carbs compared to dairy milk but I also like it because it keeps much longer than regular milk. 

It also makes great chocolate milk if you add a squirt of SF chocolate syrup.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2019)

debodun said:


> Yes, it is the store brand almond flavored and it's 80 calories per 8 oz.


If it's 80 calories per 8 ounces, it's been sweetened.  Look for unsweetened almond milk (presuming that's what you want).  

@Aunt Bea: Isn't the long expiration date wonderful? Haven't tried it with chocolate syrup... thanks for the tip!


----------



## Catlady (Oct 24, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use it on cereal.  I started buying it because it has so few carbs compared to dairy milk but I also like it because it keeps much longer than regular milk.


I haven't tried almond milk yet, use only soy milk.  I don't use it a lot because I no longer eat cereal, just use it for recipes, and they no longer sell the smaller carton of it.  I was worried about keeping it too long so I emailed them, they told me it's good for two weeks after opening it.  I'm still leery of keeping it that long.  Sigh!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2019)

deleted.


----------



## jujube (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm still trying to find an almond cow.....


----------



## Keesha (Oct 24, 2019)

I like almond milk as a dairy substitute or coconut milk. At the moment I’m drinking a hot chocolate made from coconut milk. It’s good.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 24, 2019)

PVC said:


> I haven't tried almond milk yet, use only soy milk.  I don't use it a lot because I no longer eat cereal, just use it for recipes, and they no longer sell the smaller carton of it.  I was worried about keeping it too long so I emailed them, they told me it's good for two weeks after opening it.  I'm still leery of keeping it that long.  Sigh!


If you don't use much milk it might be worth making it when you need it.

2T Raw Almond butter or 1 cup of raw almonds soaked overnight and drained.
4   pitted dates or sweetener to taste
1T vanilla extract
     a pinch of salt
4   cups of water

Blend until smooth and strain/filter if using raw almonds.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 24, 2019)

I agree that the non sweetened is a better alternative. If you need it sweetened you can sweeten it yourself.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

I like it.  Hazelnut milk is delicious, also.


----------



## win231 (Oct 24, 2019)

I prefer soy milk.
BTW, it's easy to tell if soy or almond milk is sweetened.  If it doesn't say "Unsweetened" on the carton, it's sweetened.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 24, 2019)

I just wish those “ nut juice” concoctions wouldn’t be called “milk.” It may taste “creamy” but it is not a good substitute for the nutrients in genuine cows (or goats) milk. I’m not going to bother arguing with the vegans, but I don’t believe it should be called milk any more than those ground up fried plants should be called burgers.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 24, 2019)

I like unsweetened nut milks, especially almond and cashew.   They are a good substitute for dairy if one is lactose intolerant.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 24, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> I just wish those “ nut juice” concoctions wouldn’t be called “milk.” It may taste “creamy” but it is not a good substitute for the nutrients in genuine cows (or goats) milk. I’m not going to bother arguing with the vegans, but I don’t believe it should be called milk any more than those ground up fried plants should be called burgers.


Its not milk to me if its nuts and water.  I will continue to drink my 1% milk.


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2019)

I saw the cashew milk, also, but it was a lot more expensive.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2019)

I use the unsweetened version at times but now I am using flaxseed milk.  I put them in my coffee.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2019)

I can't imagine anyone mistaking nut milk for dairy milk at the grocery store.  Price alone is a dead giveaway.

Dairy farmers are p.o.-ed and feeling threatened that their milk sales are down.  They blame it on the emergence of nut milks rather than the reams of scientific data that cow milk isn't a healthy choice for humans or the number of people who are lactose intolerant or allergic to dairy.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 25, 2019)

When you really think about it, drinking animal milk is unnatural in many ways.  Each animal's milk is designed for THEIR babies, not for humans.  All creatures, humans included, are not evolved to drink milk past weaning.  Wherever humans drink milk, the bodies are bigger and taller, and so their organs have to work harder to maintain that bigger body.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 25, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> I just wish those “ nut juice” concoctions wouldn’t be called “milk.” It may taste “creamy” but it is not a good substitute for the nutrients in genuine cows (or goats) milk. I’m not going to bother arguing with the vegans, but I don’t believe it should be called milk any more than those ground up fried plants should be called burgers.


They aren’t all called milk. In fact most of them aren’t called milk.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 25, 2019)

PVC said:


> When you really think about it, drinking animal milk is unnatural in many ways.  Each animal's milk is designed for THEIR babies, not for humans.  All creatures, humans included, are not evolved to drink milk past weaning.  Wherever humans drink milk, the bodies are bigger and taller, and so their organs have to work harder to maintain that bigger body.



We are the only animals on earth who drink milk past infancy.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 25, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I can't imagine anyone mistaking nut milk for dairy milk at the grocery store.  Price alone is a dead giveaway.
> 
> Dairy farmers are p.o.-ed and feeling threatened that their milk sales are down.  They blame it on the emergence of nut milks rather than the reams of scientific data that cow milk isn't a healthy choice for humans or the number people who are lactose intolerant or allergic to dairy.



That’s absolutely right. Humans aren’t designed to drink cows milk. Period.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 25, 2019)

I drink only almond milk. Well,don`t drink it that much,but use it on cereal I use the unsweetened,vanilla flavored, 30 calories. Excellent on cereal and I love that it keeps so long. And yes,zero grams of sugar and 1 gram carbs. Much better than cow`s milk for a diabetic.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> but now I am using flaxseed milk. I put them in my coffee.



I had not heard of flaxseed 'milk' or beverage.  I'm glad you mentioned it.  I'd like to try it.

For myself, I have trouble with digesting dairy, so using these alternatives, to me is not a substitute for actual milk, (they are not milk)

yet they can be used in place of milk, in many recipes I would not be able to eat, otherwise.

I use them to cook or bake, such as for pumpkin pie filling, and they work fine.  Usually soymilk for that particular one.
Pancakes also, are fine with it as the ingredient.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2019)

Btw, I wonder if these current beverages, are called "milk" not solely to compete with the market for dairy milk,
But partly from/due to,  the older items that were called that, even many years ago, before all of the current 'health foods'  became commonplace.

Such as, coconut milk, it was always called.

Only because it is white?
It's barely white, and no resemblance to dairy milk.

Perhaps many whitish appearing liquids from many plants, were called milk.  Such as, the plant Milkweed … and the liquids that come out of some plant stems if you break them.  Poinsetta?  Those are not even eatable, so perhaps 'milk' is a more general term.

Today, it is somewhat misleading though, as many people originally (and some might still) thought it would be the same thing, to give to infants, etc.
We all probably agree that it is not the same thing at all,
whether we favor one or the other, for numerous reasons.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 25, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Btw, I wonder if these current beverages, are called "milk" not solely to compete with the market for dairy milk,
> But partly from/due to,  the older items that were called that, even many years ago, before all of the current 'health foods'  became commonplace.
> 
> Such as, coconut milk, it was always called.
> ...


We used to be in the health food manufacturing biz...word to the wise, don't drink any almond milk if the carton is "bloated out" or expanded.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2019)

It's not milk, it's mostly water being poured on that cereal.

Chemical vitamins and minerals are cheaper in pill form
Less than 2% almond matter
Artificial thickeners
$4.00 a half-gallon is not worth mostly water

The FDA finally got after them for using the term "milk". Now, they can't use "Almond Milk", so they changed it to "Almondmilk"; new word.

Almonds don't lactate!


----------



## Catlady (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm going to try Aunt Bea's recipe for almond milk (post #11), am curious.  Have never tried almond milk, I use soy milk instead but just for cooking for recipes that call for milk.   Otherwise I would have to avoid LOTS of recipes.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2019)

PVC said:


> When you really think about it, drinking animal milk is unnatural in many ways.  Each animal's milk is designed for THEIR babies, not for humans.  All creatures, humans included, are not evolved to drink milk past weaning.  Wherever humans drink milk, the bodies are bigger and taller, and so their organs have to work harder to maintain that bigger body.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2019)

PVC said:


> I'm going to try Aunt Bea's recipe for almond milk (post #11), am curious.  Have never tried almond milk, I use soy milk instead but just for cooking for recipes that call for milk.   Otherwise I would have to avoid LOTS of recipes.


That sounds like a much better alternative; save a lot of money.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2019)

I drink almond milk not because I think I'm getting a lot of almonds per serving, but rather because I grew up eating and drinking dairy products and my palate is accustomed to them.  I like having a lightener in my coffee.  Almond milk ain't cream, but sometimes good enough works out ok.  Sometimes I want a bowl of cereal.  Almond milk works nicely.  

Most people who've moved away from dairy milk do so because of cardio-vascular and cancer health research, PETA type ethical reasons, or an inability to process dairy foods easily. All of the above caused me to leave milk behind. To be honest, almond milk is not much of a sacrifice.

Be warned, making almond milk is a tedious, messy process - I've tried it a few times just for giggles and happily returned to Aldi's $1.99 per half gallon - about the same price as dairy milk.  We go through a gallon a week at the most, and it keeps for several weeks in the fridge.  ( I bought some last Sunday, just checked the sell-by date.  November 25th.)


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Sometimes I want a bowl of cereal


Is it very different from water SS?
I've never tasted it as I don't like milk anyway, except in coffee or the rare bowl of cereal.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 25, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>


Guess almond milk was made for baby almonds then.  LOL


----------



## Liberty (Oct 25, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Is it very different from water SS?
> I've never tasted it as I don't like milk anyway, except in coffee or the rare bowl of cereal.


Give me non-fat dried milk in my  special recipe powdered hot cocoa mix any day of the week.  Go cocoa!


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 25, 2019)

Archeology shows that humans have been consuming animal milk for thousands of years, including adulthood. Some rather fossilized cheese was even found. I don’t particularly care what adults do or don’t want to eat, just don’t want to see nutrition misrepresented. I just find it ironic that people who choose not to eat animal products go to extraordinary lengths to try to create products that will replicate as closely as possible the tastes of stuff they don’t want to actually eat.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 25, 2019)

I like my milk from a cow...just sayin'


----------



## Catlady (Oct 25, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> I just find it ironic that people who choose not to eat animal products go to extraordinary lengths to try to create products that will replicate as closely as possible the tastes of stuff they don’t want to actually eat.


I have no problem with and actually like bacon, burgers, chicken, even liver.  I just have a problem with their SOURCE, that is why I will eat stuff that replicates them.  Been doing that since 1984 and offer no apologies.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Oct 25, 2019)

I was shocked to find out that almonds can be toxic.  A  lot of the stuff we eat and use for cosmetics and drugs have toxic chemicals.
I've eaten handfuls of raw almonds that had a few bitter nuts, I had no idea those were poisonous.  I do hope mine were leached!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Certain *Almonds* are Highly Poisonous. You should know *almonds* come in two varieties, sweet and bitter, and the latter is highly poisonous when raw. Bitter *almonds* contain glycoside amygdalin. ... Processed bitter *almonds* though can safely be eaten as all the hydrogen *cyanide* is leached out during the heating process.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> Archeology shows that humans have been consuming animal milk for thousands of years, including adulthood. Some rather fossilized cheese was even found. I don’t particularly care what adults do or don’t want to eat, just don’t want to see nutrition misrepresented. I just find it ironic that people who choose not to eat animal products go to extraordinary lengths to try to create products that will replicate as closely as possible the tastes of stuff they don’t want to actually eat.


We want to replicate the foods that we're accustomed to eating.  Most Asians and Africans (who live in those parts of the world) don't drink milk past toddlerhood and aren't particularly interested in dairy foods - or replicas thereof because it's not part of their cultural food experience.  Americans and Europeans are used to dairy foods. 

Nutrition is misrepresented on a regular basis. Most commercially prepared foods are loaded with artificial flavors and colors. American processed cheese food (say what?) has virtually no dairy in it, white chocolate isn't chocolate at all. Can't imagine what the "cream filling" in Oreos is, but since they're vegan, it ain't cream. Most maple syrup is dolled up corn syrup.

Nut milks and meat substitutes have loyal customers who seek them out so manufacturers clearly label what the products are. I've never gotten the sense that they were trying to put one over on an unsuspecting consumer.

GMOs are a horse of another color.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


>


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Is it very different from water SS?
> I've never tasted it as I don't like milk anyway, except in coffee or the rare bowl of cereal.


It tastes like skim milk, only a bit waterier.  As time goes on I drift further from the milk habit so I consume less almond milk now than I did almost 6 years ago when I moved to veganism.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 25, 2019)

jujube said:


> I'm still trying to find an almond cow.....


Just climb trees, they are full of them...…... (city folk).


----------



## Catlady (Oct 25, 2019)

StarSong said:


> We want to replicate the foods that we're accustomed to eating.  Most Asians and Africans (who live in those parts of the world) don't drink milk past toddlerhood and aren't particularly interested in dairy foods - or replicas thereof because it's not part of their cultural food experience.  Americans and Europeans are used to dairy foods.


Italy is a big cheese making and user country, yet humans don't drink milk past their weaning.  I never drank milk until I came to this country when I was 12.  My cousin told me that I HAD to drink milk for my health.  I liked it and it didn't sicken me.  Here's some stuff I just researched.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
It's possible that the first Aurochs were milked 8,000 to 10,000 years ago in two different parts of the world, since domestication is attributed to cow-milking, but it's likely that European farmers were the first. As such, *humans* have been *drinking* cow's *milk* for about 6,000–8,000 years.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Not only *are humans* the only species that consumes *milk* in adulthood, but they are also the only one to *drink* the *milk* of other animals. Biologically, *cow's milk* is *meant* to feed a rapidly growing calf. *Humans* aren't calves — and adults usually don't need to grow.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cancers. Excess calcium from *milk* and other foods may increase the risk of prostate cancer . *Milk* sugars may be linked to a slightly higher risk of ovarian cancer. *Milk* from *cows* given growth hormones contains higher levels of a chemical that may increase the risk of some cancers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I had not heard of flaxseed 'milk' or beverage.  I'm glad you mentioned it.  I'd like to try it.
> 
> For myself, I have trouble with digesting dairy, so using these alternatives, to me is not a substitute for actual milk, (they are not milk)
> 
> ...


I really like the taste of Good Karma Flaxmilk.  I like the taste as compared to almond milk which to me leaves an aftertaste I don't care for, yet I do have almond milk too.  The one I get has protein put in it too.  Here's something on flaxmilk:

https://www.onegreenplanet.org/vega...d-of-plant-based-milks-flax-milk-choices-diy/


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I really like the taste of Good Karma Flaxmilk



That is interesting.  Thanks for sharing about it, Ruthanne.

I imagine that like flax oil, then, it would not be the best choice for any baking or cooking.

That is solely guessing on my part, due to, I do use flax oil, on many foods, (instead of margarine or mixed in bowl of cooked hot cereal)
but I understand that the flax oil is not meant to be heated directly or too hot, and retains its benefits.  
 I also like the taste though many people might not.

I can put it on cold foods, or on hot foods, but after cooking or heating up, not prior to cooking them.

For baking, soymilk (one word  )  works great, if you prefer it to dairy for any reason.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2019)

Just what is it that these nut or soy residues do to water that makes them so appealing?

It it that they make the water white?


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I like my milk from a cow...just sayin'



I grew up on a dairy farm ....  old habits are hard to break ..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

For myself, it gives more thickness and body, and seems to be better/more successful,  in baking a pie, for instance, than water,
and I can digest them,
and for myself, I like some variety, because the foods I can digest are extremely limited.
To me, they smell good, feel good for lubricating my throat, and are much less junky and un-appealing, to me, personally, than most all other beverages.  I do drink plain water.

But I totally respect the other food choices , that others make.
I don't care about the colors.  Flaxmilk would be brown , i assume.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2019)

Kaila said:


> That is interesting.  Thanks for sharing about it, Ruthanne.
> 
> I imagine that like flax oil, then, it would not be the best choice for any baking or cooking.
> 
> ...


I think I put it in an omelette with no problem but the only other time I've used it is in coffee.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2019)

Kaila said:


> For myself, it gives more thickness and body, and seems to be better/more successful,  in baking a pie, for instance, than water,
> and I can digest them,
> and for myself, I like some variety, because the foods I can digest are extremely limited.
> To me, they smell good, feel good for lubricating my throat, and are much less junky and un-appealing, to me, personally, than most all other beverages.  I do drink plain water.
> ...


Flaxmilk is white, the one I buy anyhow, it's Good Karma brand unsweetened with added protein.  Has 8 grams of protein per cup, too.


----------



## 911 (Oct 26, 2019)

I’ll stick to good old farm cow milk. I have too many farm friends that depend on selling milk to earn their living.


----------



## Trade (Oct 26, 2019)

When I drink milk, I drink real milk.

When I eat almonds, I eat real almonds.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Trade said:


> When I drink milk, I drink real milk.
> 
> When I eat almonds, I eat real almonds.



You're  the REAL Deal ...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2019)

Kaila said:


> For myself, it gives more thickness and body, and seems to be better/more successful,  in baking a pie, for instance, than water,
> and I can digest them,
> and for myself, I like some variety, because the foods I can digest are extremely limited.
> To me, they smell good, feel good for lubricating my throat, and are much less junky and un-appealing, to me, personally, than most all other beverages.  I do drink plain water.
> ...


So, more thickness/body (carrageenan?) I can see how that would be helpful with baking, of which I know little about, so thanks for the info.

My main beef is that altho' someone here saw it at Aldi for $1.99, its $3.99 at my moderate-priced market.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2019)

I buy it at Aldi for $1.99 per half gallon.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 27, 2021)

I tried making my own almond milk, but I didn’t use it fast enough, and even though I was only making a quart at a time, it was getting old before I used it up. Since there is no preservatives in homemade plant milk, it does not last as long as the kind you buy in the store, but it does have more nutrition since it has more real ingredients, and not just a lot of water and thickeners, and very little almonds (or whatever plant it is being made from).

It also takes a while to strain the milk afterwards, and I looked at getting one of those Almond Cow plant milk machines, but I mostly only use a small amount in cereal, and sometimes in coffee or tea; and they are all pretty expensive.

What I am doing now, is making it a pint at a time in my Nutri Ninja blender, and since I only use it in cereals and not drinking it by the glass, I do not even worry about straining it.
I think that my favorite milk so far is oat-cashew, and I don‘t even have to soak the cashews because they are much softer than almonds.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 27, 2021)

I use almond milk to make desserts or other dishes that I used to use milk in. I  have not been able to drink milk for a long time but found the almond milk does not affect me like that. I like that it lasts a long time and is low carb.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 27, 2021)

Still don't understand why people call water mixed with nuts, milk.  I want the real 2% stuff or none at all.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 27, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Still don't understand why people call water mixed with nuts, milk.  I want the real 2% stuff or none at all.


Maybe because it looks almost like milk from a cow (or other animal), and it is used in the same way that animal-based milk would be used for drinking or cooking. 

Plant milk is never going to taste exactly like animal milk, but it is a good replacement for it, when someone does not want to (or can’t) drink cows’ milk. 

I would prefer to have real cream in my coffee, but since I know that the hormones (estrogen, growth hormone, etc) are not something that I want to ingest into my body anymore; I decided to learn to use plant milk. 

This is not saying that anyone else should make the change, just explaining why I did, and why I am fine with it being called milk.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2021)

I understand what you mean, @terry123 

I agree that it's definitely not milk, and that it would be better if people were not in that habit of calling it that.
Most or many or all of them, are not labelled that way on the containers in the stores. The labels often say non-dairy beverage. But people still nick-name them, milk.

Just for thought, many white substances in nature, from all over the world, are called milk, that have *no* resemblance or relationship to dairy cow milk.
Such as the thin watery liquid that is in *plant stems and leaves*, in many wild plants such as milkweed or poinsettia, come to my mind first....and inside coconuts shells....
The term milk might have actually just meant to people , a white liquid, because it *looks* similar.
Then it could be further specified, that it is cow's milk or dairy milk, or goats milk, ...
so when people made liquid from plants, to use for various reasons, then they just called them _milk_, and others got used to it indicating those;

Though I do agree with you, it probably would be better if the word was not used for more than one item, when the items are not at all similar, we agree!


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 27, 2021)

Unfortunately:

*Almond Milk* has one of the lowest greenhouse gas emissions and uses less land than dairy *milk* but *almond milk* is known for its high water usage. *Almond milk* requires more water than any of the other dairy alternatives: It takes *130 pints of water* (16.25 GALLONS) to produce a single glass of *almond milk*.

Also, it is California that produces 80% of the world's almond crop and *100% of commercial production.* And the entire Western US is in a severe mega-drought. Almond prices are rising and will continue to do so as many farmers are removing almond orchards as they are unable to get reliable water deliveries. 

Farmers are pumping groundwater out faster than it can be replenished. The Central Valley area of California, which grows almost 80% of all the US produce, has suffered land sinkage of over *two feet in the last three years.*

Soy milk is the most sustainable non-dairy "milk". It produces the least amount of greenhouse emissions (same levels as almond or pea milks) but uses only one-tenth the water needed to grow almonds.

Cow's milk requires 1/2 gallon of water to make 8-oz of milk. Greenhouse emissions vary depending upon the type of farming - sustainable farming uses much less; factory-produced creates more. 

Due to the carbon-absorbing nature of properly farmed pastureland, with regular herd rotation, sustainable farms can actually be carbon-neutral or very close to it; but they are only a very small percentage of dairy and meat production overall in the U.S.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2021)

Commercially sold almond milks, as found at your local health store, are full of synthetic chemicals that stress your immune system and contribute to chronic disease.

https://markitonutrition.com/warning-harmful-chemicals-in-almond-milk/


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 27, 2021)

I have found that oat milk, made from oatmeal, is about as good as any of the plant milks, and it does not require a lot of water (comparatively speaking), to grow the oats that it is made from.  It tastes as good as any of the other plant milks, and it does not require soaking, or anything except blending it up.
I like to add a small handful of raw cashews to my oat milk, and that seems to give it a creamier flavor and texture.

I totally agree with what you posted, @Aunt Marg , I think that making fresh plant milk at home is the best way to do it.  

It is kind of the same thing with cow’s milk. 
There is no comparison between fresh milk from your own cow, and the pasteurized, super-homogenized, hormone treated, antibiotic loaded, milk that comes from the grocery store.
Because of the damage done to the cow’s udder by the milking machines, many of the cows have mastitis, so it is treated with antibiotics. However, a certain level of white blood cells (also called “pus”) are allowed in the milk by law, so it is part of the milk that you buy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have found that oat milk, made from oatmeal, is about as good as any of the plant milks, and it does not require a lot of water (comparatively speaking), it tastes as good as any of the other plant milks, and it does not require soaking, or anything except blending it up.
> I like to add a small handful of raw cashews to my oat milk, and that seems to give it a creamier flavor and texture.
> 
> I totally agree with what you posted, @Aunt Marg , I think that making fresh plant milk at home is the best way to do it.  It is kind of the same thing with cow’s milk.
> ...


Wow, super informative post, Happyflowerlady!

We drink fresh farm milk and the difference in flavour to that of regular store-bought milk in the carton is crazy.

I tried almond milk (store-bought) a few years ago but was scared away by all of the reports I was coming across at the time.

Here is some interesting statistics as to which countries consume the most milk.

In Finland's case, it works out to be roughly 34.34 gallons per year (per person).

Countries Who Drink The Most Milk​
RankCountryPer Capita Milk Consumption (Kg)1Finland361.192Sweden355.863Netherlands320.154Switzerland315.785Greece314.696Montenegro305.877Lithuania3038Denmark295.629Albania281.1710Romania266.1911Luxembourg265.912Kazakhstan262.6113Norway261.5214France260.4815Italy256.1


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I understand what you mean, @terry123
> 
> I agree that it's definitely not milk, and that it would be better if people were not in that habit of calling it that.
> Most or many or all of them, are not labelled that way on the containers in the stores. The labels often say non-dairy beverage. But people still nick-name them, milk.
> ...


The stuff I buy definitely says "Almond Milk" on the label of the carton.  Milk isn't only from cows but some *still* think it is.  You can get milk from many sources like almonds and cashews and soy.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2021)

Okay, @Ruthanne  !

Thanks for that info and input! 

I also like the other idea in the post above, to put cooked oatmeal in a blender, if you need a substitute for um...... nevermindwhat, 

But I personally do need one, and I am going to try that oatmeal idea,
because I did use oatmeal in home-made breads and muffins and patties and other foods, years ago, and it always worked well.
(I had also put tofu in the blender, many years ago, which worked fine, but I don't get tofu any more)

I had asked someone to purchase the flaxseed(milk?) for me to try,
that you (Ruthanne ) had recommended in a post earlier pages of this thread, (Good Kharma brand)  
but they didn't find it or buy it or bring it, for me, so I haven't ever gotten to try that.


----------



## win231 (Jun 27, 2021)

Catlady said:


> I was shocked to find out that almonds can be toxic.  A  lot of the stuff we eat and use for cosmetics and drugs have toxic chemicals.
> I've eaten handfuls of raw almonds that had a few bitter nuts, I had no idea those were poisonous.  I do hope mine were leached!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Certain *Almonds* are Highly Poisonous. You should know *almonds* come in two varieties, sweet and bitter, and the latter is highly poisonous when raw. Bitter *almonds* contain glycoside amygdalin. ... Processed bitter *almonds* though can safely be eaten as all the hydrogen *cyanide* is leached out during the heating process.


"Honey, I made you some tea.  It'll make you feel better."
"Thank you dear; it's delicious.  It tastes like almonds.  What's in it?"
"I have to run some errands; I'll be back in an hour & I'll tell you."
"OK.  Love you."


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 27, 2021)

I tried unsweetened almond milk then threw it out. Way too bitter for me. I switched to the sweet variety for a while but then I learned how much water is used for grow one single almond and stopped buying it.


----------



## Llynn (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Colleen (Jun 27, 2021)

I was a (real) milk drinker my whole life until about 10 years ago when I became lactose intolerant. I tried soy milk because it was so popular back then but I couldn't stand it and I got a very bad upset stomach from it. Then, I tried unsweetened almond milk and I've been using it on my cereal every morning ever since then. I don't drink it at mealtime (usually ice tea...made with real tea bags) like I drank whole milk my entire life...just in the morning on my cereal.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

I mix 3/4 almond milk and 1/4 oat milk to make my coffee creamer.  
I tried making my own almond milk but am not interested in doing that on a regular basis. Too much work and mess. 

Dairy milk is pretty gross when you think about it... or at least it is when I think about it. Most livestock management on this planet is little short of cruel and abominable. I'll drink my almonds and oats. 

If water issues disqualify almond milk as a good source I'll find a (non-dairy) substitute.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 28, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Okay, @Ruthanne  !
> Thanks for that info and input!
> I also like the other idea in the post above, to put cooked oatmeal in a blender, if you need a substitute for um...... nevermindwhat,
> But I personally do need one, and I am going to try that oatmeal idea,
> ...



I use the Bob’s Red Mill 5-Grain rolled cereal for my oat milk.  
You do not cook it first, just put the oats and the water in the blender and blend it up good. If you want sweeter milk, you can add dates, honey, or other sweetener, and vanilla. 
I make mine a pint at a time, and I use1/2 cup oatmeal and 2 cups water and blend. If you are going to drink it in a glass like you would drink milk, you probably want to strain it to get the fiber out. I like having the extra fiber, plus I am putting it in a bowl of cereal anyway, so I don’t strain the fiber out. 
I have found that I like it even better with a few cashews, so I also add that to the blender. The cashews can be soaked first if you want, but I just throw them in as they are, because cashews are much softer than almonds, so they can be used without soaking.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I use the Bob’s Red Mill 5-Grain rolled cereal for my oat milk.
> You do not cook it first, just put the oats and the water in the blender and blend it up good. If you want sweeter milk, you can add dates, honey, or other sweetener, and vanilla.
> I make mine a pint at a time, and I use1/2 cup oatmeal and 2 cups water and blend. If you are going to drink it in a glass like you would drink milk, you probably want to strain it to get the fiber out. I like having the extra fiber, plus I am putting it in a bowl of cereal anyway, so I don’t strain the fiber out.
> I have found that I like it even better with a few cashews, so I also add that to the blender. The cashews can be soaked first if you want, but I just throw them in as they are, because cashews are much softer than almonds, so they can be used without soaking.
> ...


I rarely use "milk" for anything other than a coffee lightener, which is one of those cases where residual sludge is unpleasant.


----------

